# Fethiye LIFE CHANGE



## cheroke (Sep 7, 2014)

Ok so to be or not to be? We want to move to Turkey only concern is 11 year old son. Have already been given positive advice about primary school for him to learn Turkish and also intend on lessons for all of us before we go. I know we cant work. Any views advice.:thumb:

We dont view intent that it will all bed of roses but with my husband having a near death experience after gang assault we view life a bit different.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

How about going for a long vacation and doing some recon ? There are Brit enclaves in Fethiye and Didim.


----------



## cheroke (Sep 7, 2014)

we intend to go for year to see if our son happy so sort of long holiday!


----------

